# Schuyler KJV images



## Claudiu (May 7, 2013)

Hi folks. Evangelical Bible posted some images of the new Schuyler KJV. Enjoy!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151468160513264.1073741828.75634563263&type=1


----------



## KSon (May 7, 2013)

What did you have to go and do that for?!? Looks marvelous!


----------



## gkterry (May 7, 2013)

This Bible is the same as the TBS Westminster Reference Bible on the inside. Evangelical Bible has the TBS edition for $60 and I can testify that the Calfskin cover on the TBS Westminster Bible is fabulous. The Westminster/ Schuyler Bible is a great Bible but I don't think I would spend the extra bucks to get the Schuyler Bible. The TBS edition is a very high quality Bible for a lot less money.



Edit - Price changed to $60 - still a lot less!


----------



## Wynteriii (May 8, 2013)

Does it have the ecumenical creeds in the back like the other Schuyler Bibles?


----------



## Claudiu (May 8, 2013)

gkterry said:


> This Bible is the same as the TBS Westminster Reference Bible on the inside. Evangelical Bible has the TBS edition for $60 and I can testify that *the Calfskin cover on the TBS Westminster Bible is fabulous*. The Westminster/ Schuyler Bible is a great Bible but I don't think I would spend the extra bucks to get the Schuyler Bible. The TBS edition is a very high quality Bible for a lot less money.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Price changed to $60 - still a lot less!



I have the Windsor Text Bible with Metrical Psalms in Calfskin, and I can't say it's fabulous. It feels more like a regular bonded leather bible. It's stiff and I can already see future issues with it where the cover is glued to the corner of the spine. Overall, for the price I payed for the Windsor bible I'm pleased, but the Allan and Schuyler bibles are worth the extra money in my opinion. My Longprimer is still like new after 5 years of use. I guess it's good we have both options, the TBS and the Schuyler.


----------



## Claudiu (May 8, 2013)

Wynteriii said:


> Does it have the ecumenical creeds in the back like the other Schuyler Bibles?



No. I wish it did though. The ESV Schuyler is the only bible I know of from Evangelical Bible that offers the creeds and confessions in the back. If the KJV Schuyler had the creeds and confessions, it would have been the perfect bible I've been looking for for a while now.


----------

